# Atlantic City Cigar Gala, August 19&20



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Unsuited Entertainment L.L.C. announces the newest event for the Summer of 2006, "The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" Saturday and Sunday August 19th and 20th.

Complete Info in the CigarReview.com Cigar Events Calendar - Click Here


----------

